# How do you eat your pancakes?



## BigSams (Dec 28, 2010)

I made pancakes today and I wondered for probably the two hundredth time: do the majority of people eat pancakes in stacks or one by one. I'm a part of the 1x1 group. You?
waffo's gonna say DEATH TO PANCAKES, WAFFLES FTW!!!111!1010binary!11!!1110


----------



## waffle=ijm (Dec 28, 2010)

I DON'T! D:<

Actually covered in nutella and one by one


----------



## blakedacuber (Dec 28, 2010)

wierd i made pankcake jsut beforwe i swas this

one at a time with lots of nsugar or chocolate spred or syrupp


----------



## BigSams (Dec 28, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> I DON'T! D:<


 
Hilight my first post teehee.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 28, 2010)

Assuming from McD's, I cover with butter/marg first, cut into pieces, eat.


----------



## freshcuber (Dec 28, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> I DON'T! D:<
> 
> Actually covered in nutella and one by one


 
That must be delicious! Next time I have pancakes I'm doing that. 

1x1 btw


----------



## Carrot (Dec 28, 2010)

1x1 (my family would kill me if I ate them in stacks xD)


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Dec 28, 2010)

I hate pancakes.

Waffles are much better because they are pre-made with capsules of love. In each capsule of love you put (warm/melty) nutella covered by heavy whipping cream and then topped with thawed frozen strawberries.


----------



## Olji (Dec 28, 2010)

i eat them 1x1, with jam and ice cream, whipped cream works too :3


----------



## Grzegorz (Dec 28, 2010)

i say you would roll them in a tube-form and eat them one by one.
we know them as 'pannekoeken', they are much thinner though.

icecream, bananas, apples, cheese. a frikandel is delicious too.


----------



## bicmedic (Dec 28, 2010)

Stacks of two, peanut butter in between and syrup on top.


----------



## irontwig (Dec 28, 2010)

One by one, blueberry jam and cream.


----------



## TiLiMayor (Dec 28, 2010)

1x1 fold in half with butter&syrup in between and random stuffing of the day (kinda like an omelette)


----------



## bluedasher (Dec 28, 2010)

Stacks of 3 or 4 with butter, syrup, and chocolate chips sprinkled about the layers.


----------



## Engberg91 (Dec 28, 2010)

One by one to rule them all.


----------



## antoineccantin (Dec 28, 2010)

1x1 with maple syrup on top.


----------



## LearningCode (Dec 28, 2010)

Whyusosrs? said:


> I hate pancakes.
> 
> Waffles are much better because they are pre-made with capsules of love. In each capsule of love you put (warm/melty) nutella covered by heavy whipping cream and then topped with thawed frozen strawberries.


 
Waffles? o.0
Don't you mean carrots? <3


----------



## Erzz (Dec 28, 2010)

1x1 with butter


----------



## xFear of Napalm (Dec 28, 2010)

I like to take a big cut wedge of a couple of pancakes, and eat that **** like it was the flesh of christ. This makes for the most immersive of pancake eating experiences.


----------



## uberCuber (Dec 28, 2010)

1x1 with butter and syrup.
I am so original.


----------



## BigSams (Dec 28, 2010)

xFear of Napalm said:


> I like to take a big cut wedge of a couple of pancakes, and *eat that **** like it was the flesh of christ*. This makes for the most immersive of pancake eating experiences.


 
Wat ... you .. no ... huh?!?!!


----------



## cuberkid10 (Dec 28, 2010)

With a fork...
In a stack...
Yum


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 28, 2010)

Wrap up the pancake around a sausauge and shove the entire thing in my mouth
That's what she said.


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 28, 2010)

1x1 with Nutella spread or chocolate syrup.
Glad to see I'm not the only one.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Dec 28, 2010)

RyanReese09 said:


> Wrap up the pancake around a sausauge and shove the entire thing in my mouth
> That's what she said.


 
0_0


----------



## Rinfiyks (Dec 29, 2010)

One time... I had pancake + jam + sugar + chocolate spread + honey. Big sugar rush


----------



## einstein00 (Dec 29, 2010)

trololol both, actually, depending on how hungry i am (and how good they are )


----------



## 4Chan (Dec 29, 2010)

I prefer them right off the griddle, so one by one.

Likewise, I also eat them with nutella.
I've noticed people really like nutella, I once brought a jar of it to a competition with me and ate it for breakfast.


----------



## maggot (Dec 29, 2010)

xFear of Napalm said:


> I like to take a big cut wedge of a couple of pancakes, and eat that **** like it was the flesh of christ. This makes for the most immersive of pancake eating experiences.


 
psychosomatic? the physical pancake have a mental effect on your body (most likely in a negative way, although you think we're all crazy!)


i eat my pancake by buttering each one, cutting them into many pieces, spreading them out all over the place, pouring fake maple flavored sugar syrup on them or whatever kind of syrup i feel like, and then i eat them in 3 or 4 little pancake bits at a time.


----------



## RCTACameron (Dec 29, 2010)

If I have them at home, I'll only get one at a time, so 1x1.
If I go to the Pancake Parlour or something (very rarely), where I can order a whole stack at once, I'll eat them in a stack. Once I had a stack of pancakes with melted chocolate chips and strawberry topping over all of them.


----------



## Samania (Dec 29, 2010)

Like a sandwich.


----------



## Hiero (Dec 29, 2010)

Never heard of Nutella until I was like 20 and thought it seemed really weird. Anyway, when I do eat pancakes I go all out with the syrup. I pour the syrup into a small salsa bowl, then scoop it up with the pancake. Two words: Holy. Crap. I'm still experimenting in syrup brands, but still...holy crap. Syrup is the only lube I use.


----------



## bgcatfan (Dec 29, 2010)

I eat pancakes one by one, with butter, peanut butter, syrup, and applesauce on top (in that order).


----------



## BigSams (Dec 29, 2010)

Mmmm! Had a couple pancakes leftover from the morning and I just ate 'em (it's 11 pm here xD); it totally psyched me up for a night of game designing/coding.
I eat them with 100% maple syrup - too fu**ing good. Sometimes I switch up with honey, but it has to be the right amount. The honey I get is pretty strong stuff so a small amount spread over each pancake = heaven. Any more makes me feel nauseous.


----------



## VP7 (Dec 29, 2010)

In stacks of 4. REAL butter, and maple syrup.

World Nutella Day : February 5, 2011!

http://www.nutelladay.com/


----------



## BeautifullyDecayed. (Dec 29, 2010)

Wow I'm surprised no one does what I do.
I eat them one by one, straight out the pan and I sprinkle sugar down the middle then squeeze on lemon juice then roll up like a wrap and then eat.
I thought this was normal.


----------



## SlapShot (Dec 29, 2010)

In a stack.

Melted butter between each pancake, and King Syrup on top.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Dec 29, 2010)

If I'm having a stack, I'll eat them 1 by 1. If there is just 1 in front of me, I fold it in half and then put the syrup in front of it. I hate when syrup touches the pancake prematurely...


----------



## avgdi (Dec 29, 2010)

There should be an option for both, 'cause I eat them both ways.

When I'm eating out they are always served in stacks, so I eat them that way. But at home I eat them 1x1.


----------



## avgdi (Dec 29, 2010)

Hiero said:


> Never heard of Nutella until I was like 20 and thought it seemed really weird. Anyway, when I do eat pancakes I go all out with the syrup. I pour the syrup into a small salsa bowl, then scoop it up with the pancake. Two words: Holy. Crap. I'm still experimenting in syrup brands, but still...holy crap. *Syrup is the only lube I use.*


 
Frosting is where it's at.


----------



## stinkocheeze (Dec 29, 2010)

At IHOP (a.k.a. heaven on earth.) 
4 at a time. yum.


----------



## xFear of Napalm (Dec 29, 2010)

stinkocheeze said:


> At IHOP (a.k.a. heaven on earth.)
> 4 at a time. yum.


 
I'm usually not a pancake person unless I'm really in the
mood, but the best burger I've ever had was at IHOP. 
Bacon cheeseburger with a ****ing FRIED EGG ON TOP. 
That's where it's at.


----------



## TK 421 (Dec 29, 2010)

With a lot of maple syrup. 1x1. and sometimes butter first (if the bread is hard)

don't go eatin' those mcdonalds one. they're 80% artificial ingredients


----------



## pappas (Dec 29, 2010)

I dont. I'm allergic to pancakes.


----------



## Kirjava (Dec 29, 2010)

Sugar and lemon.


----------



## Innocence (Dec 29, 2010)

I eat mine in a stack if they're given to me in a stack. Otherwise I eat them one by one.


----------



## abctoshiro (Dec 29, 2010)

I first sculpt some amazing shapes and then eat what I have NOT sculpted yet.


----------



## xFear of Napalm (Dec 29, 2010)

PAPPAS!!15 said:


> I dont. I'm allergic to pancakes.


 
I'm sure you could find a good pancake recipe without whatever you're allergic to, because I'm sure there's a way.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Dec 29, 2010)

stinkocheeze said:


> At IHOP (a.k.a. heaven on earth.)
> 4 at a time. yum.




Waffle House > IHOP. Fact.


----------



## Tall5001 (Dec 29, 2010)

I stack all mine on top of eachother cut them up pread it out them put syrup on it and each them all at the same time i guess


----------



## Edward (Dec 29, 2010)

Put pancake down, syrup, pancake down, syrup, ect until I have stack of pancakes with syrup in between each layer. Sometimes a sausage patty is included in this setup.


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Dec 29, 2010)

i eat my pancakes with a fork


----------

